# Why we upgraded to Xenforo 2.0



## HMF (Nov 1, 2017)

I know you guys think I am stupid and/or crazy to upgrade before the official release. But there are reasons.  The first is that, when a major version is released, coders of the addons stop making upgrades to the version 1 addons.  The second and most important is that I need to see what is going to happen to the site and the addons before they release the stable version. I need to see what custom work we need, I need to learn the new version, I need to check for bugs and server errors, and I may need to arrange for more space on the server.

We needed a new hard drive on the server that holds 4TB with version 2. That has been done. We were down a short time at 2 am the other night (that is when I had them do it).

We needed a custom registration script for version 2.  I had to see what features it has as standard before I tell him what we want.  He is on it. It won't be ready until next week because he is going out of town.

I located a couple of bugs that XF fixed, and a couple of bugs that the coder of the groups addon has supposedly fixed.
There is still some nonsense with the groups addon. He is working on it. I will have an update to install this evening when I get home from work. Groups are down until then because they are causing some horrific errors on the site. 

The video library guy is not doing anything to update the video library as far as I know.  I am going to have to make other arrangements.

I removed chat- no one uses or likes it. What about a shoutbox? Would you guys use that? Same coder, so it will be good.

Anyway, I wanted to know all this, so I can get everything running again as it was (as close as possible), then go back to sleep.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 1, 2017)

Shoutbox? worth a try.  I'm not into either one, but worth a try.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 1, 2017)

Nels said:


> I know you guys think I am stupid and/or crazy to upgrade before the official release.



Stupid?  No, but on the other hand I usually wait for Windows service pack 3 to come out before I install the new OS


----------



## tweinke (Nov 1, 2017)

Nels I like the new version just fine. seems a bit quicker to me also. Relearning how to navigate in the new software doesn't seem too bad either. A " roadmap" of new features would be nice but I seem to be able to poke around and find what I need. All the forum staff working behind the scenes sure take a beating when things change but I look at it as a learning experience and not a burden. Thanks for all you do!


----------



## fradish (Nov 1, 2017)

I have no idea if something like this is possible for the next time, but I work in the technology industry and
the worst systems to work on are those which you have to make changes "live".  We have other systems where we 
can setup a sandbox version of the production system and work through bugs/issues.  Sometimes when necessary
we recruit members of the user community to try the sandbox system before we swap over.  The other advantage
of this is that if something is really messed up, we can typically swap back easily.

Again, I have no idea if what you are working with allows for this possibility, just a suggestion.


----------



## wlburton (Nov 1, 2017)

Nels--

Thanks for all your efforts.  We members (especially those of us with limited computer skills) really appreciate what you've done with this site.

Bill Burton


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Nov 1, 2017)

+1 on the sandbox idea.  When I used to work in software development and architecture, we learned the hard way to always run a stable version of our code with strict no access rules - as in no one touches that puppy, ever. All the upgrades and versions, and particularily, testing, ran in a development environment, aka sandbox, until ready for the actual upgrade. Sometimes the sandbox was as simple as a directory running on one persons hard drive.  Other times we had people accessing the dev version for on line from  different parts of the globe. 

I wonder if perhaps  there might be interest from the membership to set up a testing team - a group of members willing to do testing on potential new releases?  Help identify bugs and glitches etc - for example maybe could have identified the runaway delete function that effects iPad users in the new release.  Just a thought...

Glenn


----------



## Dave Paine (Nov 1, 2017)

I can appreciate the difficulty of trying to build a sandbox.   A forum like this has a large database, a combination of data and files.   Nels would need a copy of a portion or all of the database to test with any new software.

The add-ons are not easy.  Different companies with their own release dates as Nels mentioned.

Thanks to Nels for the hard work getting the version 2 running.


----------



## Groundhog (Nov 1, 2017)

Nels,
You are doing a terrific job. Just proceede as you see fit, and thank you.


----------



## ch2co (Nov 1, 2017)

Nels
I have no problems with the new system, I think it seems to be fast and clean looking. The only items on my want list
are to again list the users home locations and their number of posts like the old system had, although  I'm sure that you have 
a lot more important things to do.


----------



## brino (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Nels,

I just had to post another voice of support.

You and "the team" continue to do a fantastic job here!

Sure things have moved around a little, but I can still poke around and find everything I need.

Yes I have seen a few "funnies" but they pale in comparison to the ongoing pleasure I get from the site.
If this old dog can learn new machining tips, he can also learn new forum tricks..........and this from a guy that usually says "change is bad!"

Thanks for all you do!
-brino

EDIT: in fact, if when you sort out the donation page, I got something for you.


----------



## Groundhog (Nov 1, 2017)

ch2co said:


> Nels
> I have no problems with the new system . . .      . . .  list the users home locations and their number of posts . . .
> a lot more important things to do.


Me too!!


----------



## Stonebriar (Nov 2, 2017)

Good job Nelson.  As a retired IT director I understand the complexity and appreciate the job you are doing.


----------



## HMF (Nov 4, 2017)

Thank you for all your kindness, but I don't need any thanks for what I do here. I love it. You guys make me feel great about myself, and I feel like we are helping one another and making the hobby better, with no monetary incentive whatsoever.  I have been going now for 7 years. I love improving this place and making it better.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 4, 2017)

Nels 

Thaks for everthing and your time doing this.
I am just still having problems posting pictures and now it seems I can't post threads. When I post a thread,it just seems that nothing posted. Do you have to have Tapatalk to post pictures from you android phone?


----------



## dlane (Nov 4, 2017)

Shouldn't need tapatalk for anything here,  I don't believe it's set up on this new 2.0 yet.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 4, 2017)

But how can I post pictures? Whe I tap attach file,nothing happens. I want to retrieve pictures from my gallery on my phone to post,but I jus can't get the hang of it or I am doing something wrong.


----------



## HMF (Nov 4, 2017)

dlane said:


> Shouldn't need tapatalk for anything here,  I don't believe it's set up on this new 2.0 yet.



Tapatalk does NOT presently have a plugin for XF version 2!  I don't know WHAT they are waiting for. 

The 10th icon on the toolbar is "Insert Image" (Control-P also works).  Then click on the square and you will be allowed to browse your phone's drives to add a photo. You can do that WITHOUT Tapatalk. I find that thing to be a piece of crap, but I install it for you guys who use it.  Their customer support is the worst imagineable, and somehow our Tapatalk account just disappeared, and I had to get them to restore it. (I don't know what they did to it, I never touched it).


----------



## dlane (Nov 4, 2017)

On this iPad there's a attach files button lower left when responding to a post, seems to work good, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



So far


----------



## HMF (Nov 4, 2017)

What a beautiful mini miller!!


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 4, 2017)

Oh jeez, I thought the software shrunk his mill when he uploaded it!!!


----------



## dlane (Nov 5, 2017)

Not mine but I think it runs, I don't know about it making chips though


----------



## dlane (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for getting locations back !


----------



## HMF (Nov 13, 2017)

No problem.  I contacted XF and they directed me to the right settings. 
Little by little, I will get this place nailed down.


----------



## dlane (Nov 13, 2017)

Any hope for post counts / points ? , not a must have but useful


----------



## HMF (Nov 13, 2017)

Sure, I will find out how to do it, and then I will put it in.


----------



## Dave Paine (Nov 13, 2017)

We can already see post counts etc, if we hover over the member name.


----------



## HMF (Nov 13, 2017)

Yes, but I am sure there is a way to add it to the left side.


----------



## dlane (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks Nels 
Dave this iPad don't hover


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for getting it to work with IE.

Been away for a while but now I can post again.

Thanks for the hard work keeping this site up Nels, I appreciate it as I am sure most everyone else does.

Mike


----------



## HMF (Nov 13, 2017)

dlane said:


> Any hope for post counts / points ? , not a must have but useful



Yep, there ya go.


----------



## Groundhog (Nov 13, 2017)

I just noticed that you got our stats back. Thanks, I missed knowing where people are from. (wanna make sure I'm not getting crowded out here in the flatlands!)


----------



## HMF (Dec 19, 2017)

We are now running XF 2.1. after today's update.


----------

